# going to vegas ... give me recommendations!



## fadedillusions (Jul 12, 2009)

my sister and i r going next month for her 21.
staying wednesday-sunday
what are some must sees and any tips?


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 12, 2009)

I personally highly suggest the MAC Pro.....


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2009)

What kind of things do you like to do? There are many nice restaurants, extravagant clubs, lovely pools, good shows, a few decent attractions and plenty of shopping.

I would suggest you guys go eat at Rosemary's... it's off the strip but during lunch it's like $25 for a nice 3-course meal. 

Also, where are you staying? Unless you're driving or taking taxis everywhere I find it's best to concentrate on the area around you... because most likely you'll be back and can concentrate on another area next time.


----------



## fadedillusions (Jul 12, 2009)

we want to do as much as possible. swim, shop, see all the main attractions and go to a club or 2! staying at treasure island


----------



## cyan (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG ... Treasure Island is right across from the FASHION MALL! Walk right over and it's right there. A great three story (or more) mall that has tons of stores in it. 

I would also suggest: 
- MGM
- Circus Circus (and theme park)
- Aladdin
- Paris (for food)
- Mandalay Bay
- Hard Rock (for rehab)

It'll be extremely hot ... it's a dry hot, too ... so bring lots of sunscreen and water. Avoid taking the CAT (public bus system) and don't stray from the strip around night time, it's not a great area. I don't really have anything else to suggest, lol.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

I love the FASHION MALL. My sister and I go to Vegas every year. She lives in Kansas City and I in Nashville so we time our flights to meet there about the same time. She and her husband gl at least twice a year but my hubby hates it. But this is just our sister trip so no guys or kids. We have tons of fun shopping and just everything.And Vegas is a place that people watching is at it's best. Hope you guys have lots of fun.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Wynn Buffet or Bellagio Buffet -- my faves

If you're into clubbing, you can get free ladies passes from them if you go to the hotel during the day and ask. Sometimes they even pass them out randomly on the strip. I've only been to Tao and Lavo but they were both fun!!

Take pictures outside the beautiful hotels!! Vegas is like a second home to me. I love it there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Visit the 2 CCO's.

I've heard that those CCO's have really, really good inventory.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Visit the 2 CCO's.

I've heard that those CCO's have really, really good inventory._

 
TWO CCO's!!! I only knoew about one. Where are they?


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 13, 2009)

I went at the beginning of June, and stayed at the Mirage (which was the perfect location, might I add...literally right out the door are the Forum Shops--MAC Pro!! It was perfect)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Due to location, my must sees were Ceaser's Palace, Bellagio (at night, of course), Treasure Island-the Sirens show outside at night, the Venetian, etc.  If I'm not mistaken, the Wynn still gives you $10 to gamble when you get the card from their casino, which is sweet.  

I highly recommend getting a bus pass on days/nights you want to hop all over the Strip.  The buses are called "Deuces" (cuz they're 2 levels).  They're new, nice and hella convenient.  Everything looks close together in Vegas, but it's deceiving how far you have to walk at times.  Also, the buses take you to downtown as well, which is fun.

Yep, previous comments were right about the VIP passes.  During the daytime, you will come across many opportunities for free VIP club passes.  Just like the call girl cards, they are literally everywhere, lol. My bf and I used passes at the Beatles LOVE club at the Mirage one night.  

A must see for me was the Palms.  We took a shuttle over there one afternoon.  I had to see all the Playboy stuff, lol.  It was a gorgeous hotel though.  I would have absolutely loved to go back at night just to go to the club Rain and to go to the Voodoo Lounge, which didn't open til after 7 pm.  

I saw 2 shows--Blue Man Group and Criss Angel's Believe.  Loved them both.  Blue Man Group was crazy cool. I was surprised by how funny they were, I mean, I thought they just banged on stuff, haha.  Great show and affordable, especially compared to Cirque du Soleil's "O" which I would have loved to see.  I would recommend Criss Angel if you are fans of him and his show Mindfreak.  

Ok...this was hella long.  My bad.  Hope that helps spark some ideas.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_TWO CCO's!!! I only knoew about one. Where are they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cosmetics Company Store at Shopping Malls in Nevada Store Locations

Vegas & Prime, NV.  Prime is about 30-40 mins away from the strip (it shares with the Prime Valley Casino & Resort and it's at the border of California and Nevada).  But I think the Vegas CCO is the one that has great inventory.


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Visit the 2 CCO's.

I've heard that those CCO's have really, really good inventory._

 
There is only one CCO that I know of?  Where is the other?

Nevermind, I missed the other person's post who asked 

and yes, the Premium Outlets here in Vegas CCO has a great inventory- at any given time they have at least 15-20 different shadows, tons of lippies, and about 10-15 pigments...plus all the other stuff, paints, pencils, brushes, etc.  

its dangerous, and they stock shipment more often than any CCO Ive ever been to.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Also, check out www.Yelp.com for places to see, things to do, resturants, etc.  Consumers (like us) rate & review businesses.  I live and breathe Yelp.  Plus you can check if there's any events or big club events going on in Vegas.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok the Premium Outlets in Vegas CCO is the one I've beem to. It's the best one I've ever been to also. I got a ton of stuff there last year. My sister uses Clinique but she's not a product junkie like I am. But she knows I have to hit it up.


----------



## User35 (Jul 13, 2009)

three words my dear....

Thunder Down Under


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jul 13, 2009)

Just touring the hotels on the strip alone will give you a lot of amusement.  I highly recommend checking out the Bellagio.  They have these beautiful custom glass sculptures done by Chihuly covering the ceiling.  They also have a botanical conservatory with shows they change out quite often.  They each have a theme - one time I went it was butterflies, so there was a greenhouse in the middle with live butterflies.  It was so pretty!  There is also a giant fountain out front where they have shows set to lights and music.  Try to stand on the bridge out front and check that out.

If you have the the time and money (because unfortunately Vegas shows are kinda $$), I recommend also a Cirque show.  I saw O with my mom, and it was great!

And of course, the MAC outlets they talked about above   Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_three words my dear....

Thunder Down Under_

 
h ahahahahah   I totally second this one.


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleOrchid* 

 
_Just touring the hotels on the strip alone will give you a lot of amusement.  I highly recommend checking out the Bellagio.  They have these beautiful custom glass sculptures done by Chihuly covering the ceiling.  They also have a botanical conservatory with shows they change out quite often.  They each have a theme - one time I went it was butterflies, so there was a greenhouse in the middle with live butterflies.  It was so pretty!  There is also a giant fountain out front where they have shows set to lights and music.  Try to stand on the bridge out front and check that out.

If you have the the time and money (because unfortunately Vegas shows are kinda $$), I recommend also a Cirque show.  I saw O with my mom, and it was great!

And of course, the MAC outlets they talked about above   Have fun!!!!!!_

 
For tickets to Cirque shows check out GOLDSTAR.com, they've been on sale lately.  I know that KA, Believe, and LOVE are on there, Ive been to KA and LOVE and both are incredible.  very different but awesome.  Phantom is also amazing.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Visit the 2 CCO's.

I've heard that those CCO's have really, really good inventory._

 
i'm putting this on my list! i'm going to vegas in august!


----------



## fadedillusions (Jul 18, 2009)

you guys are amazing thank you!!!

what are these vip passes? and can i get them for lax or playboy club?

l1lmamaj when in august? im going the 26 - 30

is thunder down under better than chippendales?


----------



## User35 (Jul 18, 2009)

i couldnt  compare the two because Ive only been to Thunder Down Under..Im sure its just as fun


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm going to Vegas the 28th so I just downloaded Katy Perry's "Waking Up in Vegas" for my ringtone to get mentally prepared.


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_you guys are amazing thank you!!!

what are these vip passes? and can i get them for lax or playboy club?

l1lmamaj when in august? im going the 26 - 30

is thunder down under better than chippendales?_

 
I haven't been to Chippendales, but I have two words that might sway your decision....

"Australian" and "Accent"  mmmmmmmm.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm flying from the UK in 12 days time (and counting)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- going for 2 weeks!

There is a MAC PRO in Caesars Forum shops and one in Town Square near the airport.  The CCO is some distance from the strip, I think, am I right?


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoopyLoo* 

 
_I'm flying from the UK in 12 days time (and counting)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- going for 2 weeks!

There is a MAC PRO in Caesars Forum shops and one in Town Square near the airport.  The CCO is some distance from the strip, I think, am I right?_

 
MAC in Town Square is NOT Pro.

The CCO is kinda by Old Vegas, short ride from the strip- and those outlets are well worth it!


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 20, 2009)

I liked Chippendales better than Thunder Down Under....probably because of the diversity of guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also found the show to be more entertaining.

I really enjoy strolling along the strip with a cold bud light lime/corona at hand...

As for clubs...I enjoyed Rain, Body English, and Jet...XS is beautiful.


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 20, 2009)

There are a lot of things to do here! It all depends on what you want to do. Some have already mentioned them.

Shopping:
Fashion Show Mall (on the strip right next to where u r staying Treasure Island/T.I)
2 CCO's- One at the Premium Outlet (Outdoor Mall) (Charleston & Grand Central Rd) & the other one is at the border of Nevada and California. (Forgot where ur coming from but if ur from Cali you will pass it if driving.)
Venetian Hotel- they have a shopping area in there (w/ Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess, Kenneth Cole, Aldo, Brookstone etc.)
Caesars Palace Forum Shops- almost the same stuff as the Venetian but more pricey. This is where the MAC Pro store is.
Town Square- Its an outdoor mall, reminds me of California 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's VS, Sephora, MAC, Apple store, Abercrombie, Old Navy, movie theatre....

Clubbing:
-Hottest club right now is XS at Encore. Its kinda hard to get in b/c the lines are so long unless u know someone who can cut u thru the line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- The Bank at the Bellagio
- Body English at the Hard Rock (don't really like this place...too dark, small, & don't really like the crowd there....)
- Pure at Caesars Palace


Those were just some of the things I could think of at the top of my head...

But check out vegas.com that might help. Sometimes they have deals on the site too. Good luck!!

P.S. I know you said you were coming in Aug. but the weather right now is about 112 degrees F. So please be prepared for the heat and drink lots of water and sunscreen when outdoors!! (A hat and sunglasses too!) lol


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 20, 2009)

Damn I was there just this past June...I wanna go again!!!

Stock up on water and try to get a fridge in your hotel room. 

Advice from an old gal: Wear comfortable shoes....your feet will hurt from all the walking.


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_
Advice from an old gal: Wear comfortable shoes....your feet will hurt from all the walking._

 
FOR Sure!! lol Forgot to mention that! If you are planning on wearing heels to the club make sure you have flips flops for later! Or just wear cute flats or strappy, shiny gladiator shoes! I've seen some girls get away with it! Some of the butch girls there wear sneakers too! lol


----------



## Sass (Jul 20, 2009)

I was just in Vegas...don't forget to stop by the Forum Shoppes at Caesar's.  Margaritaville at night is a BLAST!  We also saw O at Cirque du Soleil...awesome!   If you're staying at the Mirage go to the pool (it's a very nice one) - we stayed at the Bellagio, but saw the Mirage pool while visiting the Secret Garden.  If you want to have a ghetto fabulous time then go down to Slots A Fun (it's right next to circus circus)...cheap beers and hotdogs (although I don't eat the hotdogs) and the table minimums are 5 bucks and under. Can't beat that.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_FOR Sure!! lol Forgot to mention that! If you are planning on wearing heels to the club make sure you have flips flops for later! Or just wear cute flats or strappy, shiny gladiator shoes! I've seen some girls get away with it! Some of the butch girls there wear sneakers too! lol_

 
LOL...walking through the casinos barefoot is not hot.


----------



## Sass (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_LOL...walking through the casinos barefoot is not hot._

 
OMG I did it at the Mirage coming from Ray Romano's show and then we hit the club so my feet was tore up before way before the club.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 20, 2009)

Last trip I packed some mole skin and blister sticks for myself and the girls. Our feet were bandaged up like you wouldn't believe....the things we do to be "sexy" hahaha


----------



## Sass (Jul 20, 2009)

I was trying to be cute in these 4 inch strappies from DSW when I should have gone with my D'orsay platform stilettos instead...more comfort.  Live and learn.


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_LOL...walking through the casinos barefoot is not hot._

 
Yeah it is not cute. lol but sometimes you have to do it! hahah. On my cousin's bachlorette party, her friend was wearing Michael Kors shoes (he is known for some high ass shoes!) by the end of the night she was a bit drunk & was like "I f***ing hate Michael Kors, F*** Michael Kors!" LMAO!!!


----------



## Sass (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_Yeah it is not cute. lol but sometimes you have to do it! hahah. On my cousin's bachlorette party, her friend was wearing Michael Kors shoes (he is known for some high ass shoes!) by the end of the night she was a bit drunk & was like "I f***ing hate Michael Kors, F*** Michael Kors!" LMAO!!!_

 
LOL!  I saw A LOT of people walking through the casino with no shoes on.  The night we hit Tao it was like that.  Too funny.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 20, 2009)

hey mel0622: we have the same birthday


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 20, 2009)

DEFINITELY a Cirque show...O is hands down, without a doubt, my absolutely positively favorite of all time (and I've seen almost every Cirque show, my ex was obsessed). 

Shopping, well, anywhere. But the MAC Pro is great, the girls were really nice every time I went there. The Sephora attached/near the Venetian is good, too, but a Sephora is a Sephora.

THIS DESSERT.
Biggest Menu - Cafe Bellagio - Las Vegas, NV - Creme Brulee Trio


----------



## Sass (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_
THIS DESSERT.
Biggest Menu - Cafe Bellagio - Las Vegas, NV - Creme Brulee Trio_

 
We're going to have to take the time to eat at Cafe Bellagio next time.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_We're going to have to take the time to eat at Cafe Bellagio next time.  Thanks for the tip!_

 
I honestly didn't remember what restaurant it was even from (I had to do a google search) or what else I ate, but that triple creme brulee was....wow. My mom is a pretty high-end chef so I'm spoiled with her CB but this one was better than hers (shhh).


----------



## fadedillusions (Aug 2, 2009)

thank u


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 2, 2009)

I am going to Vegas on Friday with my sister and I got some great tips from this thread  thanks ! 
- I am so going to the MAC pro store


----------

